# East Bay - Looking for some cool experience fishing partners



## Rickn70 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking for some cool fishing partners to do some bay fishing in East Bay, Smith Point, Trinity Bay and etc. I have a boat down in Bolivar and would like to hook up with some 2C00L3RS to do some drift and wade fishing. I mostly prefer to use artificial bait and wade fish but I like to drift too. 

I usually head down to Bolivar around twice a month and any time I can get a kitchen pass. Prefer ages 30 and up. Send me PM if your interested.

Thanks
Rick:brew2: :rybka:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## radkeas (Sep 3, 2015)

Dang i'm only 28.


----------



## Rickn70 (Aug 2, 2012)

radkeas said:


> Dang i'm only 28.


28 years old is cool as long as you are a mature adult. I am 45 years old and have a lot of nephews your age that I fish with. I am still young enough to hang with you younger bucks. Send my your contact and we can hookup.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## atexan (Jun 26, 2014)

PM sent


----------

